# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Mùa Xuân Úc Châu

## Golden Tours

*Du Thuyền Ngắm Vịnh Jervis*


*MELBOURNE – BALLARAT – CANBERRA – VỊNH JERVIS – SYDNEY*


*7 ngày – 6 đêm*

Châu Úc nằm phía Nam bán cầu nên bốn mùa ngược lại với các quốc gia ở Bắc bán cầu (ở Bắc bán cầu mùa xuân thì ở nước Úc là mùa thu, ở Bắc bán cầu mùa hè thì ở Úc là mùa Đông và ngược lại) và là một nước hội tụ tất cả các mùa. Ở Úc, du khách có thể làm mọi thứ và vào bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm.  Khám phá sự đa dạng kỳ diệu của mùa thu ở Úc, kéo dài từ tháng 3 tới tháng 5 trên phần lớn đất nước, Qúy khách sẽ ngắm nhìn những cây màu vàng đỏ ở Canberra, thưởng thức ẩm thực đa dạng, khám phá các vườn nho, những ngôi làng và những công trình kiến trúc hiện đại,…


*NGÀY 1: TP. HCM – MELBOURNE:*
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay TSN làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Melbourne. Qua đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 2: MELBOURNE (Ăn trưa, tối)
*-    Đến sân bay Melbourne, xe và hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn đi tham quan:
•    *Tòa thị chính, Tòa nhà Quốc hội* – là công trình công cộng lớn nhất vào thế kỉ 19 của Úc, và là ví dụ điển hình cho lối kiến trúc dân sự của đế quốc Anh. Cả hạ viện và thượng viện đều có các phòng trưng bày công khai mở cửa cho du khách mỗi khi các viện đang họp.




•    *Vườn Fitzroy (Fitzroy Garden)* – khu vườn rộng 26ha này là một trong những khu vườn mang tính lịch sử và xinh đẹp nhất Melbourne, được thiết kế theo phong cách Victoria cổ điển. Khi dạo trong vườn du khách sẽ nhìn thấy Cottage Cooks – ngôi nhà mà thuyền trưởng James Cook đã trải qua nhiều năm thời thơ ấu, cùng với nhà kính trưng bày các loại hoa và cây cảnh đẹp.




•    *Nhà thờ St. Patrick* – đây là nhà thờ cao nhất và lớn nhất ở Úc, xây dựng trong giai đoạn 1858 – 1940. Được xây từ đá xanh và sa thạch, nhà thờ là ví dụ hàng đầu của lối kiến trúc Gothic-revival.
•    *Quảng trường Liên bang (Federation Square)*: địa điểm tụ hội của Melbourne, đây là một quần thể văn hóa độc đáo với sự pha trộn đầy sáng tạo của các điểm giải trí, viện bảo tàng và phòng trưng bày nghệ thuật. Quảng trường cũng là trung tâm sự kiện của Melbourne với hơn 2000 sự kiện văn hóa và lễ hội được tổ chức mỗi năm.




•    *(Flinders Street Station)* – là nhà ga chính và biểu tượng của thành phố Melbourne. Đây là địa điểm nổi tiếng có bề dày lịch sử với kiến trúc cổ kính được lưu giữ đến nay.


-    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tiếp tục tham quan: 
•    *Thả bộ dọc sông Yarra* – con sông nuôi dưỡng trái tim thành phố. Dọc bờ sông có nhiều khu vườn, quán ăn, quán bar và địa điểm nghệ thuật.




•    *Khu phố nghệ thuật Arts Precinct* sẽ cho du khách có cái nhìn toàn cảnh về văn hóa của tầng lớp thượng lưu Melbourne. Arts Precinct có Nhà triển lãm tranh, Trung tâm nghệ thuật Victoria, Phòng hòa nhạc Melbourne, Nhà hát và Viện Bảo tàng nghệ thuật biểu diễn.
•    *Vườn Bách thảo hoàng gia (Royal Botanic gardens)* - là nơi cư ngụ của hơn 60.000 loại thực vật trên thế giới và rất nhiều loài chim, với diện tích trải rộng trên 38,6 ha nằm trên bờ nam sông Yarra. Vườn bách thảo Melbourne được xếp hạng là một trong những vườn bách thảo đẹp nhất thế giới, và là vườn bách thảo đẹp nhất nước Úc.




•    *Đài tưởng niệm chiến tranh (Shrine of remembrance)* – nơi tưởng niệm các chiến sĩ ở Victoria trận vong trong thế chiến I, với lối kiến trúc độc đáo.
*•    Tòa nhà Eureka Skydeck* – Tòa nhà cao 88 tầng với hệ thống thang máy nhanh nhất Nam bán cầu. Quý khách sẽ có một góc nhìn không gì sánh được về toàn cảnh thành phố Melbourne và cảnh vật xung quanh khi lên tầng đỉnh quan sát nghệ thuật hiện đại của tòa nhà. Các cửa kính của 10 tầng cao nhất nơi đây được dát vàng 24 ca-ra.
-   Về Melbourne ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.


*NGÀY 3: MELBOURNE – BALLARAT – MELBOURNE (Ăn ba bữa)
*-     Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, Đoàn khởi hành đi thăm:
•    *Xưởng sản xuất rượu vang St. Annes Winery*


-    Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng. Chiều di chuyển đi tham quan thị trấn Ballarat - thị trấn đã diễn ra cơn sốt đào vàng dữ dội năm 1850 với những ngôi nhà mang kiến trúc đặc trưng của bang Victoria.
•    *Đồi Mỏ Vàng Sovereign*, nơi tái hiện quang cảnh đào vàng của dân nhập cư hay đến suối đãi vàng với những dụng cụ đãi vàng thô sơ.
•    *Bảo tàng Vàng (Gold museum)* – nơi trưng bày và giới thiệu những hình ảnh, tư liệu lịch sử của thị trấn Ballarat khi những vỉ vàng đầu tiên được khám phá.


-   Về Melbourne ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 


*NGÀY 4: MELBOURNE – CANBERRA – SYDNEY (Ăn ba bữa)
*-   Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Canberra – thủ đô, trung tâm hành chính và chính trị của Úc. Đến nơi, đoàn ăn trưa. Tham quan một vòng thành phố:
•    *Tòa nhà Quốc hội, được xây trên đồi Capital Hill*. Toà nhà chính có ngọn tháp bốn cạnh bằng thép trắng cao vút, chụm vào nhau để cùng nâng một trụ cờ cao đến 81m với lá quốc kỳ Úc tung bay phất phới.
•    *Con đường Đại sứ quán, Thư viện quốc gia* – nơi lưu giữ những tranh ảnh và tài liệu lịch sử, hồ Burley Griffin – hồ nhân tạo nằm ở trung tâm thành phố Canberra, rộng khoảng 6,6 km2. Một bên hồ còn có cột nước Captain Cook Memorial Jet, nếu được mở hết cỡ có thể đạt độ cao 147m.




•    *Công viên Commonwealth*: công viên nổi tiếng rộng trên 34ha này là nơi được chọn để tổ chức lễ hội hoa Floridale hàng năm, núi Ainslie – tại đây Quý khách có thể ngắm bức tranh tuyệt vời toàn cảnh thành phố từ trên đỉnh núi.
•    *Bảo tàng quốc gia*: Được xây dựng với lối kiến trúc đặc sắc và nhiều bộ sưu tập phong phú, công trình này đã đoạt rất nhiều giải thưởng về thiết kế kiến trúc cũng như về du lịch, và là một trong những điểm thu hút khách tham quan đông nhất của Úc với cả triệu du khách mỗi năm.
•    *Đài tưởng niệm và bảo tàng chiến tranh*: là nơi tưởng niệm những nạn nhân xấu số của Úc trong chiến tranh. Đây cũng là một trong những bảo tàng lớn của thế giới lưu trữ và tái hiện một cách đầy đủ, chân thực nhất lịch sử các cuộc chiến tranh của đất nước Úc.
-    Khởi hành đi Sydney ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 5 :  SYDNEY – WOLLONGONG – VỊNH JERVIS - SYDNEY (Ăn ba bữa)
*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Di chuyển đi Wollongong – thành phố lớn thứ 3 của bang New South Wales, nổi tiếng với những bãi biển đẹp. Trên đường đi Đoàn tham quan:
•    *Chùa Nam Thiên Đàng (Nan-Tien)* – ngôi chùa lớn nhất khu vực Nam Bán Cầu và là một nhánh của Phật Quang Sơn Tự nổi tiếng ở Đài Loan.




•    *Tiếp tục đến Vịnh Jervis* lên du thuyền tham quan ngắm vịnh. Nếu may mắn Quý khách sẽ chụp được các tấm hình cá heo, cá voi tung tăng bơi lội dưới làn nước biển trong xanh – một trải nghiệm vô cùng độc đáo và thú vị.
-    Ăn trưa. Ghé thăm cơ sở nuôi hào và thưởng thức những con hào sống tươi ngon nhất (chi phí tự túc).
•    *Hố phun nước Kiama* – nơi Quý khách chụp được hình những cột nước trắng xóa cao hàng chục m bắn thẳng lên không trung kèm theo tiếng nổ lớn mê hoặc. Đây là một phần của một quá trình xói mòn đá, tạo thành bazan dạng cột, hoặc đá latite.




•    *Ngọn hải đăng Kiama ở gần Hố phun nước, được xây dựng vào năm 1887.
*-    Trở về lại Sydney ăn tối. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 




*NGÀY 6: THAM QUAN SYDNEY (Ăn ba bữa)
*-    Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi tham quan:
•    *Bến cảng Darling Habour*: được xây dựng vào năm 1988, là trung tâm giải trí quan trọng nhất của Sydney với nhiều quán café lãng mạn ngoài trời và các hộp đêm, Cầu Harbour - một thắng cảnh nổi tiếng của Sydney được khánh thành năm 1932, dài hơn 1km và đã từng là kiến trúc cao nhất Sydney.




•    *Chụp hình Nhà hát Opera Sydney (Sydney Opera House*) được gọi là Nhà hát Con Sò do hình dáng bên ngoài như con sò, thật ra đó là kiến trúc những cánh buồm no gió ra khơi. Được xem là một trong những công trình kiến trúc tiêu biểu nhất thế kỷ 20 và là một trong các địa điểm biểu diễn nghệ thuật nổi tiếng nhất thế giới, nhà hát được công nhận là di sản thế giới năm 2007.
•    *Khu The Rocks*: được xem là nguồn gốc ban đầu hình thành nên thành phố Sydney và nước Úc, được mệnh danh là bảo tàng Sydney ngoài trời.




•    *Bảo tàng hải dương học Sealife Aquarium* – một trong những bể cá lớn nhất thế giới, là nơi sinh sống của hơn 6000 loài động vật biển đặc trưng của vùng biển Úc với đường ống tham quan bằng thủy tinh dài 145m nằm sâu dưới lòng cảng biển Darling.
-    Thưởng thức bữa trưa với thịt bò bít tết và bia Úc. Chiều tham quan:
•    *Lên du thuyền tham quan cầu cảng Sydney.*
*•    Tự do mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại trong thành phố
*-    Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.


*NGÀY 7: SYDNEY – TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH (Ăn sáng)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến đi và hẹn gặp lại.




*Giá tour:  VNĐ/khách*
*48.050.000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 8.850.000 VNĐ (thuế hàng không) = 56.900.000 VNĐ/khách*
*Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên*





*Bao gồm:*
-    Vé máy bay như chương trình 
-    Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường: 8.850.000VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)
-    Lệ phí visa.
-    Khách sạn 3 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
Tại Melbourne: Ibis Melbourne, Welcome Hotel hoặc tương đương
Tại Sydney: Travelodge Sydney hoặc tương đương
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả. 

-    Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-    Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
-    Phí dịch thuật hồ sơ công chứng
-    Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.




*Không bao gồm:*
-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về Việt Nam)
-    Tham quan ngòai chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn: 8.500.000 VNĐ.
-    Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế địa phương: 126.000 VNĐ/khách/ngày.




*Ghi chú:*
-    Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
-    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.
-    Trong trường hợp bị từ chối visa, Quý khách vẫn phải nộp lệ phí visa và phí dịch thuật hồ sơ
5.000.000VNĐ/khách.


*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*




*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ*

----------

